# Hello all, Nokota rider and Gypsy breeder here.



## Nokota (Jan 6, 2011)

Hi all,
Just joined. My wife and I have a Gypsy breed farm in upstate NY. My wife rides our Gypsy Vanner stallion and drives one of the Gypsy mares. My personal riding horse is a four year old Nokota mare. I was fortunate to be able to put about 200 trail miles on her in 2010. Hoping to surpass that mileage in 2011. Looking forward to catching up on the all the different posts on this forum.


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

wow you are so lucky i looooove gypsey vanners!!!!!! WELCOME!


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

I don't think we have any Nokotas on here yet so welcome


----------



## Jacksmama (Jan 27, 2010)

Oooh, I have been extremely interested in Nakotas since I read and article on them in a magazine. I don't know of any here in Indiana, could we see some pics?


----------



## Nokota (Jan 6, 2011)

Well, I will have to try to post pics later, my photo hosting site is not working for me. But in the meantime, how about a few links for the Nokota's
www.nokotahorse.org
www.nokotas.com This is the farm I got my Nokota from
www.nokotahorses.com


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Welcome! Your post reminded me that only in the horse world is MORE mileage a good thing!


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

Welcome! Nokotas are gorgeous! Had a guy offer me a 1/2 nokota horse this fall, unfortunately my stables are all full.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Are you anywhere near Cazenovia? There is a farm there that does reining, but they have several Nakotas, as well as their QH's they rein with. Have some really nice animals.


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!!!
I love Nokotas!!! I'm hoping to own one someday. There is a farm not far from where I live that breeds them. I want to visit it sooo bad!


----------



## Nokota (Jan 6, 2011)

Yes, I am about a 20 minute drive from the farm in Cazenovia. They have some nice horses there. A Knack for horses, you should definitely visit the farm and see them. I think you would be suprised at the breed as you get to know them.


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

^ I've heard they are extremely intelligent and hardy. Not to mention pretty


----------



## RATHER BE RIDING (Dec 7, 2010)

Welcome! I can only imagine that it is like heaven on your farm to look across the field and see such incredibly beautiful horses. The Gypsy Vanner is my dream horse. Maybe one day..... I hope you enjoy the forum!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Isn't a Nokota a Mustang? If not, how does it differ? Is this a "recovered" breed or has it been kept alive all along?


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

Nakotas are similar to mustangs, but come from different geographic areas. Mustangs are wild horses of the west, and Nakotas come from the Dakotas. (rhyme not intended). They are less common than the mustang, and I believe they have been around consistantly, not recovered.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Huh. I learned something today. I didn't know those wild horses down the Badlands were their own specific breed. I saw a herd of them once while I was there with my family years ago. I just knew they were wild horses.

Welcome though!


----------



## Nokota (Jan 6, 2011)

OK photo hosting site is up. Here is a few pics.
The one in the front is mine, The Nokota in the back is my nephew's








This is my wife on my nephews...4 year old mare as well.








Here is another pic. of mine. If she looks small to you it is because she is only 14.3. Perfect trail horse if you ask me. Easy to duck under branches and get on and off as you need to. No need to look for a rock or a log.


----------



## Nokota (Jan 6, 2011)

Here is a couple pics. of the Gypsy's
Rocky, our stallion








Delilah and Diamond...a few of our mares.








This years babies


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

Those foals are adorable! 

I didn't know Gypsy Vanners could be bay.


----------



## Nokota (Jan 6, 2011)

Actually, There is no standard color for Gypsy's. Rocky's sire is a Palomino. They come in all colors but the common colors are black and white or red and white.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Oooh. I've never seen a palomino Gypsy. That sounds extremely pretty. (Off to google..)

Rocky is gorgeous. He also has a very kind-looking eye.


----------



## michellef (Nov 7, 2010)

Beautiful horses


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

Could you just 'adopt' me? :lol: :roll: lol. 

Your horses are B-E-A-U-T-I-F-U-L!!!


----------

